# Becoming a farmer?



## BizzyHigh (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello everyone! So im not sure if medical marijuana growers actually read this forum or just the smokers lol but hopefully someone can help me out.. I have just started growing marijuana recently but have bought multiple books on the subject and am on these forums all the time reading up on things. I don't no why but i just really love growing it and learning along the way.. So i guess i am at the point in my life where i have to decide what i am going to do for a living   a little scary ha but i am seriously considering becoming a medical marijuana farmer in the US. Does anyone have any information for me about becoming a med grower (ex: process of becoming legit, pay, legalitty of the how thing). If anyone can help me out i would greatly appricate it thanks!


----------

